# Olive Oil



## Guest (Apr 26, 2000)

I was just wondering, if you use the olive oil, how much would you use. Also, if you use it, should you stop using the caltrate? Does anyone prefer one over the other? Thanks for help.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2000)

I take 2 Tablespoons of 100% Pure Olive Oil/Extra Light on an empty stomach. This is the only therapy that works on my system. I only have C NOT D. So if you onlyhave D, you probably wouldn't use the Olive Oil therapy, this would be forpeople who only have C.I have tried herbs, prescription laxatives,over the counter laxatives, every possibletherapy you can imagine and they all havebeen a BIG WASTE of my time. They do not work over the long period of time usually.Also, this Olive Oil therapy is commonlyused in Europe, so I would suggest if awhole continent is using this therapy,I would say they are doing something right. They have done several ClinicalStudies on Olive Oil by Medical Doctors in Europe.I would always consult your GI Doctorregarding the Caltrate.


> quote:Originally posted by midge69:*I was just wondering, if you use the olive oil, how much would you use. Also, if you use it, should you stop using the caltrate? Does anyone prefer one over the other? Thanks for help. *


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2000)

Hi Julia. Do you just take the olive oil straight or what? My tummy aches at just the thought of it







My stomach or bowel stays torn up. It's totally aggravating. I have C and do alternate between that and D. I feel that if I could just keep things going, it wouldn't be so bad for the gas and such. I've tried everything also, nothing works for me either. If it does, then it ends up tearing up the belly so badly that I have to give it up eventually. My belly is HIGHLY sensitive. Thanks, ronty------------------C/D


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2000)

Thanks for the info Julia!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2000)

Hi Ronty93!!!I do take the 100% Pure Olive Oil straight up at bedtime. But, if you can't standthe taste straight up, pour it on chickenor fish at dinner. The 100% Pure OliveOil works as a food digestive aid inthe gastrointestinal system.I have to take a thryoid prescription, soI take the Olive Oil at least 12 hours before I take my prescription medication.Also, I would mention this to your GI Doctor.My GI Doctor has all her IBS patients on this formula and she is a main streamdoctor. She is excellent/brilliant andall her patients thinks she is the best.My stomach is extreme sensitive, so Iknow what you are going through. MyIBS attacks always seemed the worst inthe middle of the night. Vomiting/Nausea,Gastric Pain that felt like a 7.1 earthquakehad hit and the volcano was about toerupt. Always running to the bathroomin the middle of the night can become apain in the neck. So, that is why I finally had to do somethingthat would regulate my gastrointestinal system. I couldn't take it anymore andthat was how I discovered that Olive Oilis the stablizing force behind the gastrointestinal system. This neutralizesthe acids in the stomach and eliminatesall the symptoms.Good Luck!!!


> quote:Originally posted by ronty93:*Hi Julia. Do you just take the olive oil straight or what? My tummy aches at just the thought of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2000)

Thanks Julia, this sounds really great. I think that I will get my nerve up and give it a try. I eat chicken every night and I will try it that way. Thanks again







ronty93------------------C/D


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2000)

Ronty93, if you can take a squeezed part of a lemon over each tablespoon of olive oil it's not as bad. Then chase it down with a glass of water. YUM!!Also Julia, do you know if it would hurt to take more than 2 TBS? The first night worked great but the second night did nothing.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2000)

ho_pe:I sometimes take more that two tablespoons,because of what I ate. I have had no adverse side affects from taking moreOlive Oil. Also, I drink alot of water.I never drink coffee or tea. I justdon't like the taste. It's all aboutchocolates for me. Just my sense of humor.


> quote:Originally posted by ho_pe:*Ronty93, if you can take a squeezed part of a lemon over each tablespoon of olive oil it's not as bad. Then chase it down with a glass of water. YUM!!Also Julia, do you know if it would hurt to take more than 2 TBS? The first night worked great but the second night did nothing.*


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

Research by the International Olive Oil Council ( IOOC) suggests that olive oil is excellent for the digestive system, brain activity and bone mineralization. It protects against gallstones and stomach ulcers and helps relieve minor constipation. Studies also show that olive oil reduces the rate of cardiovascular illness, by lowering cholesterol levels as effectively as a low fat diet, without harming the arteries. It is effective in delaying the human aging metabolism, and is a positive factor in a child's body growth during the formative years.On 1-18-95 The Journal of the National Cancer Institute reported that olive oil offers strong protection in the fight against breast cancer.charlie


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2000)

Charlie:Thank you.Julia


> quote:Originally posted by charlie:*Research by the International Olive Oil Council ( IOOC) suggests that olive oil is excellent for the digestive system, brain activity and bone mineralization. It protects against gallstones and stomach ulcers and helps relieve minor constipation. Studies also show that olive oil reduces the rate of cardiovascular illness, by lowering cholesterol levels as effectively as a low fat diet, without harming the arteries. It is effective in delaying the human aging metabolism, and is a positive factor in a child's body growth during the formative years.On 1-18-95 The Journal of the National Cancer Institute reported that olive oil offers strong protection in the fight against breast cancer.charlie*


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2000)

Thanks Charlie for posting that information. I'm going to give it a try.------------------Wishing for a cure for IBS.FOS


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2000)

A great big THANK YOU CHARLIE for the info. Very helpful and informative!!! Thanks again.





















ronty93------------------C/D


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2000)

Just love that OLIVE OIL!!!! It really works.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2000)

Despite all the negative things you hear about wheat *Nabisco's Wheat n Bran*, those are the only 2 ingriedents, really is the best source of fiber for me. I put a couple a tbls. of pure olive oil over it and put it in the micro wave to sort of toast it. I eat it as a snack food. I really does help. Guess it is the fiber and the oil. Plus I drink lots of water. Really helps with my C. Wonder if that was why we use to get caster oil as kids??. Most of you are to young to remember that tho....BLAH!!!------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2000)

I HAVE TO BE CHARY IN MY USE OF OLIVE OIL. OVER 1-2 TEASPOONS IN ONE DAY, AND THE NEXT FEW DAYS I HAVE ONE OR MORE PAINFUL LUMPS IN MY CHIN, DOWN DEEP IN THE SKIN. FEEL LIKE PIMPLES, BUT SOME OF THEM NEVER REACH THE SURFACE.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2000)

jd44:Check with your Doctor. It probably hasnothing to do with the Olive Oil.Stop taking the Olive Oil, if you thinkthis is a reaction.Always, check with your GI Doctor. Maybeyou can't take Olive Oil.


> quote:Originally posted by jd44:*I HAVE TO BE CHARY IN MY USE OF OLIVE OIL. OVER 1-2 TEASPOONS IN ONE DAY, AND THE NEXT FEW DAYS I HAVE ONE OR MORE PAINFUL LUMPS IN MY CHIN, DOWN DEEP IN THE SKIN. FEEL LIKE PIMPLES, BUT SOME OF THEM NEVER REACH THE SURFACE.*


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2000)

Julia41Should olive oil always be taken on a empty stomach or can it be taken an hour after or with food. If taken daily will it cause weight gain?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2000)

I am going to take the olive oil tonight. I am just wondering if it has to be taken for several nights in order to get some effect? I will post tomorrow on whether I notice any difference. I will say though, that I read someplace on the web that 1-2 ounces of olive oil should be taken as a laxative. But I am only going to take 2 tablespoons tonight and see what happens. Don't think I could choke down 1-2 ounces anyway. Wish me luck!







------------------Wishing for a cure for IBS.FOS


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2000)

Hi Kaydee:I usually take the 100% Pure Olive Oil onan empty stomach. I do pour it onchicken or fish at dinner and as long as you get the Olive Oil into your system this will help the IBS C symptoms.Make sure you take it on a daily basis.Also, check with your doctor to make surethat you do not have any interactions with the Olive Oil. If you do have anyinteractions, stop taking the Olive Oiltherapy immediately. My GI Doctor and Primary Care Doctors bothknow that I am taking Olive Oil as a therapyfor the IBS symptoms. My GI Doctor actuallyis giving this therapy to her IBS patientswith C, this was after I told her about thetherapy. She happens to be beyond excellent/brilliant Gastrointestinal Doctor. If I mightsay so myself. The weight gain would depend on your metabolism. I never gained weight becauseof the Olive Oil.


> quote:Originally posted by KAYDEE:*Julia41Should olive oil always be taken on a empty stomach or can it be taken an hour after or with food. If taken daily will it cause weight gain?*


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2000)

Hi Hope:That is awesome!!! This is the reason why I mentioned the Olive Oil therapy. Since I was getting noresult other than the Olive Oil therapy.I thought I could help!!!Since I suffered with this condition since childhood.Mention this therapy to your doctor.Finally, some relief!!!Thanks again.


> quote:Originally posted by ho_pe:*Just love that OLIVE OIL!!!! It really works.*


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2000)

Joyce:That is excellent!!!Thanks for the post!!!


> quote:Originally posted by Joyce:*Despite all the negative things you hear about wheat Nabisco's Wheat n Bran, those are the only 2 ingriedents, really is the best source of fiber for me. I put a couple a tbls. of pure olive oil over it and put it in the micro wave to sort of toast it. I eat it as a snack food. I really does help. Guess it is the fiber and the oil. Plus I drink lots of water. Really helps with my C. Wonder if that was why we use to get caster oil as kids??. Most of you are to young to remember that tho....BLAH!!!*


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2000)

Hi FOS::Just FYI!!! Check out www.botanical.com. If you can't stand it straight up. Takethe Olive Oil on a salad/chicken/fish/veggies. Just as long as you can getat least 2 tablespoons into your system.Furthermore, I sometimes have to adjustthe tablespoons, because of what I ate,maybe more. Just like Charlie said, they have doneactual studies on the Olive Oil in Europe. Also, check out PUB-MED, they do havestudies on Olive Oil specifically. Ilike to research, but I am not a medical/scientist person.Also, I wouldn't have mentioned theOlive Oil therapy, if it hadn't workedon my system. Because I have triedeverything you can imagine and nothing else worked for me, but this therapy.I just like to find solutions.Good Luck!!!


> quote:Originally posted by FOS:*I am going to take the olive oil tonight. I am just wondering if it has to be taken for several nights in order to get some effect? I will post tomorrow on whether I notice any difference. I will say though, that I read someplace on the web that 1-2 ounces of olive oil should be taken as a laxative. But I am only going to take 2 tablespoons tonight and see what happens. Don't think I could choke down 1-2 ounces anyway. Wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2000)

Julia, you found a good thing here, it does work for me, but it add weight, which is another reason I use it. When I gave up junk food I lost weight that I couldn't afford to. So it might not be for everyone.I also use olive oil on salad, add some Italian spices, if that is what you like. You need to acquire a taste for it but after awhile you learn to like it. IF it helps that is what counts....PS I personally can't take it plan, makes me gag..







------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2000)

I good friend of mine who is Italian, claims that digestive disorders are almost unknown in Italy and US Italian communities, because they use olive oil on proactically everything.A pleasant way to actually enjoy it is - cut an orange in half, and remove individual sections with a knife, into a bowl. (not including the membrane part that is hard to digest.) When you get a bowl full of as much as you want, sprinkle olive oil ever the top and let sit for 1/2 to an hour. Something about the citrus, absorbs the oil, and you can't taste it at all. If you can stand garlic, thinly slice one clove of garlic into the mix, and a slight garlic taste is soaked into the oranges. Either way is good, and you get your OO. The trick is to let it sit until everything blends together.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2000)

Thank you Twila!!! I find my research study in this area hasbrought me to many clinical studies inItaly that confirm that Olive Oil isused for digestive disorders.Thanks again!!!


> quote:Originally posted by Twila:*I good friend of mine who is Italian, claims that digestive disorders are almost unknown in Italy and US Italian communities, because they use olive oil on proactically everything.A pleasant way to actually enjoy it is - cut an orange in half, and remove individual sections with a knife, into a bowl. (not including the membrane part that is hard to digest.) When you get a bowl full of as much as you want, sprinkle olive oil ever the top and let sit for 1/2 to an hour. Something about the citrus, absorbs the oil, and you can't taste it at all. If you can stand garlic, thinly slice one clove of garlic into the mix, and a slight garlic taste is soaked into the oranges. Either way is good, and you get your OO. The trick is to let it sit until everything blends together. *


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2000)

Hi Joyce:Thank you for your response!!!I happen to like chocolate, so mostfood has to have a sweet taste. I donot drink coffee or tea, it seems tobitter to me. But, I love the smell ofcoffee.I have never gained weight because ofthe Olive Oil. I guess it would haveto do with your metabolism. Also, Olive Oil has an antioxidant value,so this can free radicals. That is whyseveral clinical studies confirm OliveOil has a benefit to protect the gastrointestinal system, because of theantioxidant.Thanks again!!!


> quote:Originally posted by Joyce:*Julia, you found a good thing here, it does work for me, but it add weight, which is another reason I use it. When I gave up junk food I lost weight that I couldn't afford to. So it might not be for everyone.I also use olive oil on salad, add some Italian spices, if that is what you like. You need to acquire a taste for it but after awhile you learn to like it. IF it helps that is what counts....PS I personally can't take it plan, makes me gag..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2000)

Well, I took two tablespoons of olive oil last night before bed. Too soon to say for sure, but I think it works, because today I have some D. I AM NOT COMPLAINING!. I would take D over C anyday. I also took my fiber supplement last night, so maybe that along with the olive oil was a bit much. I will experiment over the weekend, not taking the fiber and just taking the olive oil and see what happens.------------------Wishing for a cure for IBS.FOS


----------



## charlie (Jan 15, 2000)

*Olive Oil and Health -------------------------------------------------------------------------------- The main characteristic of olive oil, with respect to other oils and fats, is its extreme abundance of oleic acid (monounsaturated), which decreases "bad" cholesterol (LDL-Cholesterol), responsible for arteriosclerosis, and increases "good" cholesterol (LDL-Cholesterol) which, apart from being an anti-arteriosclerosis agent, helps the creation of vasodilators and anti-coagulant elements. It is superior to seed oils too, rich in linoleic and linolenic acid (polyunsaturated fatty acids), since those acids, opposed to oleic acid, do not avoid the "bad" cholesterol oxidation and its inclusion in the cellular membrane, responsible for the higher incidence of some diseases.Moreover, virgin olive oil has provitamin A, vitamin E and other phenolic elements which act as antioxidant agents.In these last years, the following effects of diets rich in monounsaturated fatty acids (oleic acid) have been demonstrated: in diabetic people, they lower the glucose level in the blood; they lower arterial pressure, both diastolic (lower) and systolic (higher), which is good for people affected by high-blood pressure problems; they decrease gastric acid secretion in the small intestine, good for people with dyspepsia (gases) or stomach and duodenum ulcer; they help intestine absorption; they help gall bladder activity, lowering the probability of gallstones; they stimulate pancreas secretion, helping in specific pancreas pathology.Olive oil is a major component in the Mediterranean diet, to which it contributes more than 15% of energy.Blood cholesterol levels and the incidence of CHD (coronary heart disease) is much lower in the Mediterranean than other countries.A Mediterranean-style diet, in which olive oil is a principal source of fat, contributes to the prevention of cardio-vascular risk factors, such as dyslipidamia, hypertension, diabetes, and obesity; therefore, a primary and secondary preventer of coronary heart diseases. Olive oil and hypertensionMultiple components of the Mediterranean diet (ex. low saturated fatty acids, fiber, and carbohydrate) have favorable blood pressure effect.Olive oil and diabetesTraditional Mediterranean diet meets all the demands of an adequate diabetes diet.Olive oil and thrombogenic risk factorFor antithrombotic effects a low fat or a vegetable-fat diet is preferable to a high-fat diet, particularly a high fat diet in SFAs(saturated fatty acids)Olive oil appears to protect against LDL( low density lipoprotein) oxidation because of its high content of MUFAs(monounsaturated fatty acids)Olive oil may afford additional protection by supplying LDL with potent antioxidants, such as Vitamin E and phenolic compounds.In addition to Vitamin E, olive oil contains a variety of constituents which are responsible for its unique taste. Among these constituents are phelonic compounds, which are also found in vegetable foods and are extremely important.Olive oil and cancer Mediterranean diet plays a preventive role against some cancers.Mortality rates are highest in countries in North and East in Europe and lowest in Mediterranean countries.About 35% of all cancers deaths may be attributed to dietary factors.Mediterranean diet is suitable for the prevention of obesity.Obesity is a clear risk factor for post menopausal breast cancer and prostate cancer, endometrium and gall-bladderObesity is probably a risk factor for renal-cell carcinoma and cervical cancerAll of these cancers are related to a western-type diet and to excess energy intakeUntil recently vegetable fats/oils were considered to be neutral with respect to cancer riskNow olive oil may have protective effects against cancer at certain sites, particularly breast cancerOlive oil may also be helpful in gastric cancer preventionThe American Cancer Society guidelines for cancer prevention:Avoid obesityCut down on total fat intakeInclude a variety of vegetables and fruits in the daily dietEat more high-fiber foods, such as whole grain cereals, vegetables and fruitsLimit consumption of alcoholic beverages, if you drink at allLimit consumption of smoke, salt-cured and nitrate-cured food If you seek for more in-depth information, you can access the Olive Oil Medical Information Library at : * http://europa.eu.int/comm/dg06/prom/olive/medinfo/ [This message has been edited by charlie (edited 05-05-2000).]


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2000)

Hi Charlie:You are such a big help!!!I can't thank you enough for posting thisOlive Oil information.My goal would be to get the gastrointestinalmedical community to use this therapy forIBS C patients.My thought is that it is a missing acidfrom the stomach, thus replaced by theOleic Acid/Olive Oil, this can regulatethe gastrointestinal system. I never understood why the researchershaven't thought of this has a factorbefore.Thanks, again!!!!


> quote:Originally posted by charlie:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2000)

Hi FOS:You have an excellent sense of humor. I read your other post. FOS***In any event, I seemed to get moregas, distention, bloating when I consumed fiber, so I had to stoptaking it all together. The Olive Oil has an antioxidant,so it can free the radicals inyour system and it is suggestedby the European researchers thatit can protect the gastrointestinalsystem.Also, I did have to change the dosage at first because my systemneeded to the Oleic Acid/Olive Oilin the system to regulate. So, youmay have to adjust the dosage.Always, check with your doctor, andshow him the data from this website.Charlie put an EXCELLENT posting on the usefulness of Olive Oil.I suggest you read this information.Good Luck!!!Have a good weekend. I definitely no you are not complaining.I couldn't believe this could be aplausible therapy for IBS at first,but I kept at it, and I have had such relief from this therapy. I neverwould have let anyone else know aboutthe therapy, if it had not worked onmy system. My system has a mind ofits own. You know what I mean.Finally, some relief!!!


> quote:Originally posted by FOS:*Well, I took two tablespoons of olive oil last night before bed. Too soon to say for sure, but I think it works, because today I have some D. I AM NOT COMPLAINING!. I would take D over C anyday. I also took my fiber supplement last night, so maybe that along with the olive oil was a bit much. I will experiment over the weekend, not taking the fiber and just taking the olive oil and see what happens.*


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2000)

If you use Olive Oil you should use Extra Virgin Green olive oil, it is much better than extra light. It has a much stronger taste which isn't very pleasant but it is much better for you. I just mix it with water and down it.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2000)

Webblewobble25:The reason for the Extra Light Olive Oil isbecause it matchs the missing acid in the stomach that creates the IBS C.I tried Extra Virgin Olive Oil and it makesthe IBS C symptoms worse. It upsets theacids in the stomach.The Extra Light Olive Oil has vitamin E which is an antioxidant. This typeof Olive Oil works by reducing the excessbile and stimulates the pancreas, thuseliminating the IBS C symptoms.This is a very commonly used therapy inItaly and throughout Europe.Thank you for your information.


> quote:Originally posted by weeblewobble25:*If you use Olive Oil you should use Extra Virgin Green olive oil, it is much better than extra light. It has a much stronger taste which isn't very pleasant but it is much better for you. I just mix it with water and down it.*


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2000)

I also have read that you should use the Extra Virgin darker colored olive oil. BLAH!!you have to acquire a taste for it......







& Preferrable cold pressed, which means it was squeezed from the raw olives. suppose to be better but I forget why. but what ever works that is the one for you.







You can also added it to butter, or margarine and whip them together. An easy way to get it into yourself. They say use half and half but I use about 2/3 butter and 1/3 olive oil.------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2000)

Damn! I bought the wrong kind. Maybe that explains why it doesn't seem to be helping me. I bought the extra virgin olive oil, but it doesn't say "light" anywhere. The first night I took it, the next day I had some D (welcomed D) I might add, but I've taken it every night since and it doesn't seem to be doing anything. Do I definitley need the "light" kind...Julia????------------------Wishing for a cure for IBS.FOS


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2000)

FOS:I originally tried the extra virgin oliveoil and it totally upset my stomach.That is when I started with the 100% Pure Olive Oil this is the yellow Olive Oil. Look at the followingOlive Oil website: www.bertolli.com This will give you a visual of theyellow Olive Oil. This is cold pressedOlive Oil.I do not work in the Olive Oil industry.I work in the financial industry. I amjust giving you a chance to read theinformation regarding the various OliveOil materials.Furthermore, I believe that IBS C the primary factor is a missing acidin the stomach, thus replaced by theOleic Acid found in the extra lightOlive Oil, this stablizes the gastrointestinal system. I believe also any chronic condition can also be irritated by stress. I also drink alot of water after I havetaken the Olive Oil the next day. Ido not drink coffee or tea. I just do notlike the taste. Let me know!!Thank you!!!


> quote:Originally posted by FOS:*Damn! I bought the wrong kind. Maybe that explains why it doesn't seem to be helping me. I bought the extra virgin olive oil, but it doesn't say "light" anywhere. The first night I took it, the next day I had some D (welcomed D) I might add, but I've taken it every night since and it doesn't seem to be doing anything. Do I definitley need the "light" kind...Julia????*


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2000)

Really found the article on Olive Oil interesting! My husband has IBS-C and this might be something that can help him. ~~thanks


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2000)

Hi, everyone. My first ever comment. The extra virgin olive oil is from the first pressing of the olives. Virgin is the next pressing. Anything else is the later pressing(s). The later the pressing, the harder it is to get the oil out. So the process (depending on the manufacturer) relies then on chemical extraction. Yuk. At least olives are the easiest to get oil from. With all other oils, looking for the words "cold pressed" or "expeller pressed" tells you that they are not chemically extracted.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2000)

Lisalu:Thank you for your information.I 100% Pure Olive Oil that I use is thecold pressed. This matches the missingacid. Olive Oil is an Oleic Acid. Thuscreating a stable digestion aid for theIBS C condition.Thanks!!!


> quote:Originally posted by lisalu:*Hi, everyone. My first ever comment. The extra virgin olive oil is from the first pressing of the olives. Virgin is the next pressing. Anything else is the later pressing(s). The later the pressing, the harder it is to get the oil out. So the process (depending on the manufacturer) relies then on chemical extraction. Yuk. At least olives are the easiest to get oil from. With all other oils, looking for the words "cold pressed" or "expeller pressed" tells you that they are not chemically extracted.*


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2000)

This is for Brian29.Check out the various comments regardingthe Olive Oil.Thanks.


> quote:Originally posted by Julia41:*Lisalu:Thank you for your information.I 100% Pure Olive Oil that I use is thecold pressed. This matches the missingacid. Olive Oil is an Oleic Acid. Thuscreating a stable digestion aid for theIBS C condition.Thanks!!! *


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2000)

> quote:Originally posted by Julia41:*This is for Brian29.Check out the various comments regardingthe Olive Oil.Thanks. *


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2000)

Just updating post!!


> quote:Originally posted by Julia41:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2000)

I was wondering, I do have olive oil but I'm not sure if it's the right kind. The brand name is Italica and it says that it's Spanish 100% pure & natural olive oil, naturally pressed...... What do you think Julia? ronty


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

100% virgin olive oil should do, Cold Pressed is the best as it is the first pressing and the purist oil as I get it but it is hard to find and expensiever.







------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

Ronty93:The 100% Pure Olive Oil/Cold Pressed fromBertolli's is what I use to eliminatethe IBS C symptoms.As, Joyce said, the Natural or Cold Pressedis the best Olive Oil. The other Olive Oils use chemicals to processthe Oil.Check out the following web-sites: www.bertolli.com www.botanical.com http://vino.eunet.es/olive/#GRADE


> quote:Originally posted by ronty93:*I was wondering, I do have olive oil but I'm not sure if it's the right kind. The brand name is Italica and it says that it's Spanish 100% pure & natural olive oil, naturally pressed...... What do you think Julia? ronty*


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2000)

OK--sorry about this "repeated" question but should I try extra light olive oil or 100% pure olive oil--or is there a 100% pure extra light olive oil? (LOL--hope you are not confused.)


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2000)

It is 100% Pure Olive Oil Extra Light.


> quote:Originally posted by Rollinindadoe:*OK--sorry about this "repeated" question but should I try extra light olive oil or 100% pure olive oil--or is there a 100% pure extra light olive oil? (LOL--hope you are not confused.) *


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

Hey guys!! This is so great! I tried the olive oil. I am using extra virgin,cold pressed 100% olive oil. They say cold pressed is the first pressing of the olives, I couldn't find the light version. So anyway, I can't believe this actually works. I have been taking it since Saturday, and pray every morning so I can go to work. I get such bad cramps that I have to go in a hot bathtub to relax my muscles. Not since I've been on the olive oil. Everything is as smooth as silk (really!). I take 2 tablespoons mixed into a 1/2 glass of orange juice, taken stirred as a shot. It makes the olive oil go down much faster without the taste. The cold pressed tasted very different from the regular olive oil that I use for cooking.Oh yea, my friend is pregnant(2 months), do you think this might be safe for her to take, she has the big "C" and is uncomfortable. Let me know what you think! By the way, I did the Evian for about a week, no results like the olive oil. My mom is a nurse and she said they used olive oil in the old days for the big "C". I am so happy, maybe this is the answer for me. I hope and pray everyday that this is the answer. Wish me luck and good luck to all of you that are suffering through this terrible disease. Thanks for being there, Sunrise.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2000)

Sunrise!!!This is sooooo AWESOME!!!I started taking the Olive Oil two yearsago and this has eliminated all my IBS Cproblems.This can be a very devastating condition,it can upset your daily routine. Believeme I know, BIG TIME!!! I have a verygenetic based/worst case scenario ofthis condition, so I definitely knowhow this therapy has regulated my gastrointestinal system and now I havemy life back. Tell your friend to talk with her OB Doctorbefore taking the therapy. I always recommend to tell you primarycare doctor/gastrointestinal doctor thatyou are on this therapy and it is workingfor you. Then maybe they will tell otherpatients of this therapy, so they canget back to a normal life. Also, tellthe doctor, I believe this IBS C conditionis created by a missing acid in the stomach, this might help them understandthe frequency of this condition, muchbetter.Please post again to let me know how youare doing.Thanks!!Julia


> quote:Originally posted by Sunrise:*Hey guys!! This is so great! I tried the olive oil. I am using extra virgin,cold pressed 100% olive oil. They say cold pressed is the first pressing of the olives, I couldn't find the light version. So anyway, I can't believe this actually works. I have been taking it since Saturday, and pray every morning so I can go to work. I get such bad cramps that I have to go in a hot bathtub to relax my muscles. Not since I've been on the olive oil. Everything is as smooth as silk (really!). I take 2 tablespoons mixed into a 1/2 glass of orange juice, taken stirred as a shot. It makes the olive oil go down much faster without the taste. The cold pressed tasted very different from the regular olive oil that I use for cooking.Oh yea, my friend is pregnant(2 months), do you think this might be safe for her to take, she has the big "C" and is uncomfortable. Let me know what you think! By the way, I did the Evian for about a week, no results like the olive oil. My mom is a nurse and she said they used olive oil in the old days for the big "C". I am so happy, maybe this is the answer for me. I hope and pray everyday that this is the answer. Wish me luck and good luck to all of you that are suffering through this terrible disease. Thanks for being there, Sunrise. *


----------



## proudJu (Oct 17, 2010)

Julia41 said:


> Hi Kaydee:I usually take the 100% Pure Olive Oil onan empty stomach. I do pour it onchicken or fish at dinner and as long as you get the Olive Oil into your system this will help the IBS C symptoms.Make sure you take it on a daily basis.Also, check with your doctor to make surethat you do not have any interactions with the Olive Oil. If you do have anyinteractions, stop taking the Olive Oiltherapy immediately. My GI Doctor and Primary Care Doctors bothknow that I am taking Olive Oil as a therapyfor the IBS symptoms. My GI Doctor actuallyis giving this therapy to her IBS patientswith C, this was after I told her about thetherapy. She happens to be beyond excellent/brilliant Gastrointestinal Doctor. If I mightsay so myself. The weight gain would depend on your metabolism. I never gained weight becauseof the Olive Oil.
> 
> 
> > quote:Originally posted by KAYDEE:*Julia41Should olive oil always be taken on a empty stomach or can it be taken an hour after or with food. If taken daily will it cause weight gain?*


Do you mean any Extra Light Olive Oil as long as all ingredients say olive oils. Or does the bottle have to say 100% Pure on the front Label?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

ProudJu Welcome The last post before yours is from 10 years ago so I'm not sure Julia41 will respond. But I wanted to encourage you. We are all so different... there is no telling what will help each of us. It is all about trial & error. So if you want, go ahead and do the best you can with the Olive oil and do let us know how you do with it.BTW the Olive oil I have in my kitchen doesn't say '100% Pure' but it does have the word "pure" on it's label. And there are no other inigredients listed. So have a peek at some of the labels in your local grocery store. I'm sure you will find one.All the best


----------



## proudJu (Oct 17, 2010)

BQ said:


> ProudJu Welcome The last post before yours is from 10 years ago so I'm not sure Julia41 will respond. But I wanted to encourage you. We are all so different... there is no telling what will help each of us. It is all about trial & error. So if you want, go ahead and do the best you can with the Olive oil and do let us know how you do with it.BTW the Olive oil I have in my kitchen doesn't say '100% Pure' but it does have the word "pure" on it's label. And there are no other inigredients listed. So have a peek at some of the labels in your local grocery store. I'm sure you will find one.All the best


THANK YOU. I'VE BEEN USING FOR ABOUT A WEEK NOW...AND THE EXTRA VIRGIN IS GOOD FOR MANY THINGS, BUT SEEMS TO BE CONSTIPATING ME. THINK I SHOULD TRY THE PURE, EXTRA LIGHT?


----------



## Robert Wong (Aug 8, 2016)

Olive oil makes me have an IBS flareup. I'm allergic to sunflower oil, so it's possible they could be contaminated.


----------

